# Noah prancing on the catwalk :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahahaha Noah is so funny and cute!!  Thanks for posting this Niamh! It was the best start of the day!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

despoinaki said:


> Hahahaha Noah is so funny and cute!!  Thanks for posting this Niamh! It was the best start of the day!


Thanks Despina, glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

That is so funny Niamh. He nearly looks like a bride walking down the aisle at times with the slow walk, then he runs. So cute.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Kate C said:


> That is so funny Niamh. He nearly looks like a bride walking down the aisle at times with the slow walk, then he runs. So cute.


Thanks Kate  hahaha yes he does. Sometimes he does a more defined prance it's so funny. He's so vain!! :laughing:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

He can certainly run fast when he wants to I thought he was going to skid off the white surface for a while there. Then he does that slow emphasised walk like he is in slow motion LOL. He is so funny, life would never be dull with him around.:laughing:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Noah is such a happy boy, it's so cute to see him alternating between walking and running! I love his sweet chirps and how they increase in volume when he takes off for a short flight.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

How adorable! His noises are so cute! Thanks for sharing,Niamh!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> He can certainly run fast when he wants to I thought he was going to skid off the white surface for a while there. Then he does that slow emphasised walk like he is in slow motion LOL. He is so funny, life would never be dull with him around.:laughing:


Haha he has very fast reactions alright. You should see him in flight - he zips around and my heart is always in my mouth when he does it because he flies soooo quickly and goes within millimetres of the wall then whizzes around in a split second it's fascinating to watch and he has so much fun doing it. He absolutely loves flying.



aluz said:


> Noah is such a happy boy, it's so cute to see him alternating between walking and running! I love his sweet chirps and how they increase in volume when he takes off for a short flight.


Thanks Ana, I really hope he is happy anyway I'm always trying to think up new ways of making things interesting for him.



nuxi said:


> How adorable! His noises are so cute! Thanks for sharing,Niamh!


Thanks Gaby, yes he has a funny little cackle alright


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Seeing Noah doing his slow strut and then breaking into a run made me literally laugh out loud (I woke up Skipper and Scooter!) :laughing:

This was a wonderful way to start the morning, Niamh - thank you. Noah is simply far beyond precious!*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Seeing Noah doing his slow strut and then breaking into a run made me literally laugh out loud (I woke up Skipper and Scooter!) :laughing:
> 
> This was a wonderful way to start the morning, Niamh - thank you. Noah is simply far beyond precious!*


Haha thanks Deb  Apologies to Skipper and Scooter!

Noah brings lots of smiles and happiness into my life and I'm glad to share on TB


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

OMG LOL, I'd lose my head if it weren't attached to my neck from spinning so hard to Noah's hilarious hyper strut!:laughing:

Here's the perfect song for this occasion


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

:laughing1:...:laughing1:...:laughing1:....Oh my he is a treat. I don't think I'd ever get a thing done if he were my bird, I'd be too busy watching him....


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> OMG LOL, I'd lose my head if it weren't attached to my neck from spinning so hard to Noah's hilarious hyper strut!:laughing:
> 
> Here's the perfect song for this occasion


Haha yes that is the perfect song for his strut!  he is such a funny boy alright 



Jonah said:


> :laughing1:...:laughing1:...:laughing1:....Oh my he is a treat. I don't think I'd ever get a thing done if he were my bird, I'd be too busy watching him....


Haha it can be very difficult to get things done with him alright but mainly because he 'owns' everything and is not in the slightest bit afraid to let you know!! I get scolded all the time for doing things even as simple as getting a glass of water!! Lol


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Who needs to watch tv if you have Noah as the entertainer...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

pmiaria said:


> Who needs to watch tv if you have Noah as the entertainer...


Lol he can be exhausting at times he is just bursting with energy 24/7


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my goodness, he is just adorable!
I loved it, it's perfect! I love his exaggerated strut and then he runs around like he's late for something  

He sounds like a kazoo mixed with a squeaky toy :laughing: 

This really was the best thing I've seen all week!


----------



## MascaraRabbit (Jun 6, 2015)

Hehe, I love the little chuckle like sounds he makes ! What a lovely little bird <3


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

MascaraRabbit said:


> Hehe, I love the little chuckle like sounds he makes ! What a lovely little bird <3


Thanks MascaraRabbit


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Noah is kind of a star here on TB, We must think of some way to place a crown upon his little sweet head :S


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> Noah is kind of a star here on TB, We must think of some way to place a crown upon his little sweet head :S


Hahaha good luck with that!! He hates his head being touched!! (Other than a kiss of course but even that needs to be snuck in!!) He's such a boy!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Did you see Bushy has now got two little Noah's HA HA ?:laughing:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> Did you see Bushy has now got two little Noah's HA HA ?:laughing:


Haha yes I'm delighted  I was dying laughing at his story about how they set the whole flock off with their hyperness lol. Trust the Kakariki to be the trouble maker!! I can totally picture it  meanwhile Noah is bouncing around like a parrot on ecstasy! Lol


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I actually was picturing all of those cute little guys zooming around together and walking , running just like King Noah:budgie:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> I actually was picturing all of those cute little guys zooming around together and walking , running just like King Noah:budgie:


You're just one step away from getting one too - I can just see it coming!! :laughing:


----------

